# Crypt. Wendtii 'Florida Sunset' WahoO!



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I was told last night that my LPS was going to get a shipment of the newly released Crypt. Wendtii 'Florida Sunset' this coming Friday and the good thing is that it won't break the bank!

I'm excited! :kev:


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

I hopped in this boat too...

what's w/ the jew john?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Iunno it looked exciting so I used it.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Too much influence from my orchid growing days I guess - from the images I've seen of this to me the plant looks virused. 

Please share how yours look when you get them. Seems they vary a bit.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> Too much influence from my orchid growing days I guess - from the images I've seen of this to me the plant looks virused.


LOL.. virused? What does that mean? You still on that kick? There are literally hundreds, if not thousands of plants that are developed from a mutation, and then reproduced by tissue culture. I do not understand why this idea is so hard for some people. Here are some other wendtii mutations: wendtii mi oya, wendtii tropica, (bronze) green gecko...

If your store is getting some, its only going to be two or three plants, because FAN is only sending out samples right now. Grab it while you can. I have two potted plants right now, (they are gorgeous, and BIG), and I am putting them up on aquabid.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I think they'd look great in a tank of painted glassfish


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

our store didn't recieve them (go figure). For $12 a pop, not bad I guess for something "new" and "exciting"


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I guess the distributor ran out is on back order. Probably won't be for another month until I get them in my hands.

Oh well, not in a rush anyways.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Why don't people ever believe me... they gave two or three to each distributor, thats it!  I have one going up on aquabid. You must be talking about Preuss


----------

